# Which is more likely to prescribe Adderall ? Phyciatrist or Doctor ?



## Roxislover (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting. I am a long time lurked and have decided to move further into helping fix my SA. I have tried zoloft, wellbutrin, paxil with no luck. I've read how great adderall works for everyone so I tried one of my brothers ( he has ADHD ) it worked amazing. Didn't have the slugfest SA at all ! I'm plan on going to a doctor or psychiatrist but which one would you recommend. I am 22 and have never been to a doctor since I was like 16 and it was always with my parents. I'm from Jacksonville, fl if anyone knows any good/listening docs out here it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Pychiatrist would be your best bet. But if you go in and say you got ADHD you will most likely get adderall or Concerta. Depends on ur doc and u can talk to him also.


----------



## Roxislover (May 19, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Pychiatrist would be your best bet. But if you go in and say you got ADHD you will most likely get adderall or Concerta. Depends on ur doc and u can talk to him also.


This is my delimma. I don't know if I wanna go in and say I have SA and have to play the med merry go round or lie and say I have add just to try and get adderall.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Roxislover said:


> This is my delimma. I don't know if I wanna go in and say I have SA and have to play the med merry go round or lie and say I have add just to try and get adderall.


Dont say you have SA trust me they will endup giving you an SSRI. Docs are always trying to avoid malpractice suits. It needs to be by the book. Say you have ADHD.


----------



## Roxislover (May 19, 2011)

Is SA a symptom of ADHD ? Should I keep it to my self that I have trouble communicating with people ?

Okay. And you say Pdoc is my better option ? Thanks for the help man.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Roxislover said:


> Is SA a symptom of ADHD ? Should I keep it to my self that I have trouble communicating with people ?
> 
> Okay. And you say Pdoc is my better option ? Thanks for the help man.


Well My PDOC is a really friendly guy and he is very open to trying medication at the same time he doesnt like to overprescribe stuff. He's a great guy and if i wanted adderall i could go to him and he would most likely prescribe it. With PDOC's it can be a hit and miss. Some of them are complete *******s and only script SSRI's. If i had a pick i would pick a pychiatrist because they specialize in prescribing brain altering chemicals. psychiatrist would be my 1st pick. My PDOC's assistant is a ***** though she takes forever to fill my scripts, I Hate the assistant. My Doc wanted to yank me off Xanax after 3 months but i convinced him to keep me on it since it was helping me n stuff.


----------

